# 911Jason--eclipse screensaver photos?!?



## Wisteria Clematis (Oct 29, 2008)

Jason....is there any chance you have time to make a few screensavers from some of the NASA pics of the moon during that amazing solstice eclipse last night? I would love to have those to add to some of the other space shots you did for my K3. Pretty please?

Thanks so much,
Wisteria


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm really sorry that I didn't see this thread until now. Do you still want the screensavers? If so, can you post links to some of the pictures you're talking about?


----------



## Wisteria Clematis (Oct 29, 2008)

911jason said:


> I'm really sorry that I didn't see this thread until now. Do you still want the screensavers? If so, can you post links to some of the pictures you're talking about?


Absolutely! Jason, thank you so much. Here are some good links, I'm just not great at being able to tell how any of these would look in black and white:
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2010/12/21/lunar-eclipse-2010-photos_n_799618.html#212892
http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2010/12/101220-lunar-eclipse-tonight-winter-solstice-2010-science-total-december-pictures/
http://creativefan.com/amazing-lunar-eclipse-december-2010-photographs-and-time-lapse-video/

If you think any of these would translate well as screensavers I would love to have a few for my kindle. Thanks!
Wisteria


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)




----------



## Wisteria Clematis (Oct 29, 2008)

Awesome---I love them! Jason, thank you soooo much,

Wisteria


----------

